# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Nieuwe onderhoudsbehandeling voor COPD-patiënten

## Leontien

Vanaf vandaag is Seebri Breezhaler (glycopyrronium) beschikbaar; een onderhoudsbehandeling voor COPD-patiënten die er binnen 5 minuten na de eerste inhalatie voor zorgt dat deze patiënten meer lucht krijgen. De therapie is bedoeld om de belangrijkste symptomen van COPD, zoals benauwdheid, te verlichten. COPD is een chronische longziekte waarbij de luchtwegen en longblaasjes beschadigd of geblokkeerd raken, waardoor vooral het uitademen moeilijker wordt. Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek en een opinieonderzoek onder patiënten is bekend dat ochtendklachten een normaal dagelijks ochtendritueel in de weg kunnen staan. Vooral mensen met ernstige COPD zijn s ochtends vaak buiten adem, waardoor ze moeite kunnen hebben met normale activiteiten als opstaan, douchen en aankleden. Een snel werkende luchtwegverwijder kan helpen bij een goede start van de dag. Eén inhalatie met glycopyrronium geeft 24 uur lang meer lucht.

COPD (chronisch obstructieve longziekte) is een progressieve, levensbedreigende chronische longziekte waaraan wereldwijd 210 miljoen mensen lijden. Het merendeel van de patiënten is jonger dan 65 jaar. COPD is op dit moment de vierde doodsoorzaak ter wereld. In Nederland hebben ruim 325.000 mensen de diagnose COPD. Tevens lopen 300.000 mensen het risico COPD te krijgen. COPD is een chronische ontsteking van de luchtwegen die meestal veroorzaakt is door roken en de longfunctie schaadt, wat resulteert in chronische benauwdheid. Dit heeft een negatieve invloed op het leven van de patiënt, zoals de mogelijkheid om te werken en andere dagelijkse activiteiten te ondernemen. COPD staat op plaats nummer 10 op de lijst van ziektelast, nog voor astma en diabetes.

Veel COPD-patiënten ervaren in de ochtend, vooral vlak na het wakker worden, klachten als benauwdheid, kortademigheid bij activiteiten en slijm ophoesten. Voor deze patiëntengroep biedt dit nieuwe middel voordelen vanwege de snelle werking en sterke effectiviteit in de eerste vier uur na inhalatie, aldus Professor Dr. Richard Dekhuijzen, Hoogleraar Longziekten en Hoofd van de afdeling Longziekten van het Radboud Universitair Medisch Centrum te Nijmegen.

De snelle werking van glycopyrronium op de longfunctie is aangetoond in onderzoeken onder in totaal 1.996 COPD patiënten wereldwijd. Het resultaat van luchtwegverwijding wordt gehandhaafd gedurende 24 uur over een periode van 52 weken (bij eenmaaldaagse toediening). Wanneer de werkzame stof van Seebri Breezhaler wordt ingeademd, zorgt dit ervoor dat de spieren van de luchtwegen zich ontspannen, zo helpt het middel de luchtwegen open te houden en kunnen mensen met COPD makkelijker ademen. Tijdens het inhaleren kan de gebruiker zelf horen, zien en voelen of de dosis juist is toegediend. Het middel kan ook in combinatie met andere behandelingen worden gebruikt.

Het geneesmiddel is alleen op doktersrecept verkrijgbaar en wordt volledig vergoed. Seebri Breezhaler wordt door Novartis Pharma op de markt gebracht.

----------

